# Taking screenshots problem



## Sandstone-Shadow (Apr 18, 2010)

For some reason, I can no longer take a screenshot. I hit Control + PrintScreen but then when I go into Paint, I can't paste anything, which is what I did before and it worked. Does anyone have any idea why it might not be working anymore?


----------



## Zeph (Apr 18, 2010)

It's just Printscreen on its own, no Control involved.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Apr 18, 2010)

It still doesn't work... but I brought up the on screen keyboard and tried it, and it worked, so it must be my Printscreen key. Any ideas on how to diagnose/fix a broken key?


----------



## Zeph (Apr 18, 2010)

If you take the key out, something might be stuck underneath it. Depending on the type of keyboard though, the key may be more difficult to remove...


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Apr 18, 2010)

Hmm. Got it off, but even when I press it with a pen cap, it doesn't work. Grr... is there anything I can do?


----------



## brandman (Apr 19, 2010)

What type of computer are you using? If you're on a laptop, it won't work, as far as I know, cuz it doesn't work for me either. On the other hand, on a regular computer it's fine. Oh well.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm using a desktop with Windows XP; the keyboard is wireless if it makes any difference. Does anyone know of any alternative key combinations/programs I could use to take screenshots? It's not a huge deal but it would be nice to still be able to do that.


----------



## Negrek (Apr 19, 2010)

You might try pasting your attempted screen shots into a program other than Paint (a different image editor, MS Word/some other word processor, etc.) to see whether it's a Paint issue rather than a keyboard issue.

Alt + PrntScrn captures only whatever's going on in the window that currently has focus (whatever program's active, basically), so you can see if that still works. Ctrl + PrntScrn or just PrntScrn seem to be acceptable on my computer.

If nothing else works, Google "screenshot program" and bask in the possibilities.


----------

